# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  VIAGRA SCHADELIJK? Krijg antwoord in een nieuw, medisch tv-programma!

## tvprogramma

MENSEN GEZOCHT VOOR NIEUWD MEDISCH TV-PROGRAMMA

Je krijgt de unieke mogelijkheid om deze vraag rechtstreeks te stellen aan een diëtist/specialist tijdens de tv-opnamen op zaterdag 4 oktober 2014.

Het betreft een niet-commercieel programma waarin een team van artsen en deskundigen die dag klaar zit om allerlei vragen te beantwoorden. Van huisarts tot specialist, van diëtist tot verslavingsdeskundige. Mocht er aanleiding zijn, dan kan er direct vervolgonderzoek plaats vinden. Iedere vraag is welkom, op elke vraag krijg je antwoord!

Interesse? Meld je vraag en NAW-gegevens aan bij [email protected]

----------

